
Are there any on-premise alternatives to Sentry? - alexandernst
What are HN users using as an on-premise alternative to Sentry? Why did you chose it? What problems did it solve that Sentry didn&#x27;t?
======
gjnoonan
Sentry is open source, and you can run it on-prem [https://sentry.io/_/open-
source/](https://sentry.io/_/open-source/)

------
bradknowles
What is Sentry?

